# Mini crossed with full size



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

A cross between a mini DG and a fullsize can't be registered with ADGA right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No they can't.... It really stinks.....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm, does that mean you can't show minis for 4-H????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that I know of..... (Unless it is a ND)


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, because I was talking to a lady about a 'Lamancha/Nubian' doeling out of two registered parents, thinking ok I could register it as a grade and still show with ADGA but then she told me the buck was a registered mini Lamancha and I was pretty sure the kid wouldn't be registerable then


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, ADGA and AGS don't allow miniature crosses, only purebred nigerians. As far as showing in 4H...not all 4Hs are the same...I doubt there would be any issues...but you'd have to talk to the 4H group and see what they say.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very interesting, im learning a lot here.


----------

